# How long have your mantids gone in between refusing food and molting?



## LostMoth (Oct 30, 2020)

Hi all! I have two ghost mantis nymphs that are my first captive mantises. One was an L2 upon arrival and the other L3, both female. 

My L2 girl refused food for four days and then early yesterday morning, she successfully molted. 

My L3 girl is now on her 5th day of refusing food. In the last two days she's been perched upside down in pretty much the same place so I haven't tried to feed her in fear of disturbing her if she's about to molt but the last time I tried to give her food she let the hydei fruit flies walk right by her numerous times and showed no interest for an hour before I removed them. Everything I've read online just says either a day or so before molting they'll start refusing food or within a couple of days of refusing food they'll likely molt so I don't have any examples and I was just wondering how long it's normal for them to refuse food for a few days before molting when they are this young. She was a good eater before she started refusing the food as well.

Thanks in advance for any helpful replies!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 30, 2020)

Keep being patient. Is the mantid's abdomen swelled up? If so, it's probably not hungry.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mystymantis (Oct 31, 2020)

She should molt soon if she is refusing food. I have had ghosts refuse food for probably 2 to 4 days or more especially in later molts for ghosts. Best of luck! Hopefully she will molt soon.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 4, 2020)

Any updates?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## LostMoth (Nov 6, 2020)

My L2, Chaos, did molt successfully!

My other girl, Gaia, was just being dramatic and not eating for a few days I guess lol. Both are well, still waiting for Gaia's first molt with me


----------

